# Touring in North Wales



## Tryfan914 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello everyone.
Has anyone any info on motorhome friendly car parks in the Pwhelli, Crickieth area of North Wales as I am planning a visit there in the coming summer. Thanks


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Day or night use? I've often seen MH's parked on the prom at Crickieth in the day. Have you considered Black Rock Sands across the bay? Park on beach there.

Dick


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gwynedd is officially a no-go area for motorhomes - we are just not wanted, nor it seems is our money.

So Criccieth, Pwllheli, Caernarfon, Barmouth and so on, do not rely on car-parks, even if you can get under the ubiquitous height barrier.

It is a bit easier out of season and there are places you can quietly do the odd overnight.

Caernarfon coach park for instance.

Unfortunately if it is overdone, as in Barmouth, a blanket ban is applied and enforced.

I live in Gwynedd and I am ashamed to report this.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*touring in north wales*

when we toured north wales for 3 weeks some nights we stayed on the rodee in chester and went to a different place to see each day we also used a pub field with facilities called the horse and jockey at grindley brooke, whitchurch £4 per night where the tenant steve made us very welcome and it had good food and ale, there was also nice walks along the canal into whitchurch and fields for the dog to run in. 
one night we did stay on the front at prestatin but was noisy we were moved on at barmouth but managed a few nights at bala near the lake,a traffic warden warned us off at cricketh but stayed along the coast south of cricketh.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_stayed along the coast south of cricketh_

You would be in the sea as Criccieth is directly on a south-facing shore!

I presume you meant West along the Lleyn.

I would be interested to hear of your experience at Little Roodee in Chester.

Was it noisy at night? Boy Racers?

Incidentally, it is Grindley Brook (without the "e" on the end) & thanks for that tip, sounds like a nice stop-over near Whitchurch.

Could you add it to the MHF campsites database?


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*touring in north wales*

hi pipin, 
since our north wales sortie we have used the little roodee about six or seven times in fact, we may be there next week. 
very quiet, no boy racers, good morning walks on the racecourse with the dog and plenty of good pubs and shops for the wife in the city of chester. 
the wife loved the grovesnor but i preferred the new michael cains abode, just opposite the roodee as you come up the steps going into chester.
we parked up down at the bottom corner by the arched bridge it seems a lot more level than the rest, but there are plenty of spaces to choose from.


----------

